# The Connection



## Luvs2Cook

New game, quite easy.
  I'll start w/ a saying and the next person MUST use ONE word from my post. You can post a song title, movie, saying, phrase, etc., as long as you use ONE word from the post above you. Basically, our posts need to have One connecting word. 

*EXAMPLE*
_1st post )..   Somewhere over the Rainbow_

_Next person would post:   Somewhere My Love_

_Next:  Love Me Do._

_and so on and so on......_

____________________________________________

SO I'll start with the first one.................Enjoy! 


    Today is the first day of the rest of your life.


----------



## pdswife

One life to Live


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Live and let live


----------



## pdswife

Let the good times roll


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Rolling Stones


----------



## pdswife

Sticks and stones will brake my bones


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Pick up Sticks


----------



## Barbara L

Up With People! (Remember them? I knew someone who sang with them, but I didn't know her until years later).

Barbara


----------



## DietitianInTraining

Up UP and AWAY!


----------



## deelady

Away in a manger, no crib for a bed.


----------



## DietitianInTraining

Who's bed have your boots been under?


----------



## Katie H

Bedknobs and broomsticks.


----------



## deelady

Ben and Jerry's


----------



## pdswife

Tom and Jerry


----------



## deelady

Jerry's Kids


----------



## Lefty7887

Kim Wilde - Kids In America


----------



## pdswife

Kids R US


----------



## deelady

Just the Two of US


----------



## pdswife

Tea for two


----------



## deelady

Boston Tea Party


----------



## kitchenelf

It's My Party and I'll Cry if I Want To


----------



## Barbara L

Cry me a river

Barbara


----------



## kitchenelf

over the river and through the woods


----------



## Katie H

Alice's Adventures Through the Looking Glass


----------



## pdswife

Go ask Alice


----------



## deelady

Ask me no questions, I'll tell you no lies!


----------



## sattie

True Lies


----------



## deelady

True or False


----------



## Barbara L

False hope

Barbara


----------



## pdswife

Hope Floats


----------



## Katie H

Whatever floats your boat...


----------



## Saphellae

Michael row your boat ashore...


----------



## deelady

All ashore who's going ashore!


----------



## Barbara L

Going out of my head, over you.

Barbara


----------



## deelady

Somewhere, over the rainbow.


----------



## pdswife

over and out


----------



## Barbara L

Down and out in Beverly Hills

Barbara


----------



## deelady

Beverly Hillbillies


----------



## sattie

Beverly Hills Chihuahua


----------



## deelady

The Hills Have Eyes


----------



## sattie

Don't go making my brown eyes blue.....


----------



## deelady

Don't Go Breakin My 
heart!


----------



## pdswife

Heart song


----------



## Barbara L

Song Sung Blue

Barbara


----------



## sattie

Bluuuuuuuuue Velvet... wo wo wo.... bluer than velvet were her eyes....


----------



## simplicity

The Eyes of Texas Are Upon You


----------



## deelady

When you wish upon a star


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Star light star bright


----------



## deelady

Walk towards the light!


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Dead Man Walking


----------



## deelady

Man Smart, Woman Smarter!


----------



## simplicity

No Woman, No Cry (A Bob Marley song)


----------



## deelady

I feel like a Woman!


----------



## pdswife

Girl, you'll be a woman soon by Niel Diamond


----------



## sattie

Girl, Interrupted


----------



## pdswife

Girl germs!


----------



## Luvs2Cook

You go girl


----------



## sattie

You are my sunshine, my only sunshine....


----------



## pdswife

Wake me up before you go go


----------



## Luvs2Cook

wake up call


----------



## deelady

oops.....Refresh Deanna! refresh!!

Call on me, and I'll be there!


----------



## sattie

Girls Girls Girls!!!


----------



## pdswife

California Girls


----------



## deelady

Hotel California


----------



## sattie

California Dreaming


Sorry, I must of mucked up the thread, clearly I went with a GIRL theme long after we finally left the subject of girls... sigh!


----------



## pdswife

I'll I have to do is dream


----------



## Luvs2Cook

dream weaver


----------



## deelady

I Have A Dream!


----------



## Luvs2Cook

I Dream of Jeannie


----------



## simplicity

I have a dream


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Dream a little dream of me


----------



## pdswife

The Little Prince


----------



## deelady

Prince and the Pauper


----------



## smoke king

The artist formerly known as Prince-


----------



## simplicity

A Portrait of the Artist as a Young Man (James Joyce)


----------



## deelady

The Young and the Restless


----------



## middie

Pretty Young Thing


----------



## deelady

I feel pretty, oh so pretty!


----------



## sattie

Feelings, nothing more than feelings...


----------



## middie

Nothing's Gonna Change My Love For You


----------



## sattie

You are the one that I want... whoo hooo hooo HONEY!


----------



## Luvs2Cook

One day at a time


----------



## pdswife

Time in a bottle


----------



## smoke king

The girls all look prettier at closing time...............


----------



## deelady

Girls just wanna have fun!


----------



## PieSusan

Sail away


----------



## middie

Away In A Manger


----------



## deelady

In and out, thats what a hamburger is all about!


----------



## pdswife

You do the hokey pokey
and you turn yourself around
That what it's all about.


----------



## Barbara L

pdswife said:


> You do the hokey pokey
> and you turn yourself around
> That what it's all about.


I almost said the same thing!

"Do You Belive in Magic?"

Barbara


----------



## deelady

puff the magic dragon


----------



## pdswife

He's a magic man


----------



## Barbara L

Man, I feel like a woman!

Barbara


----------



## deelady

Pretty Woman, walkin down the street!


----------



## pdswife

Sesame Street


----------



## deelady

open sesame!


----------



## pdswife

Open wide and say AAAAWWWWHHH


----------



## Barbara L

Say it ain't so!

Barbara


----------



## deelady

it ain't over till the fat lady sings


----------



## Barbara L

I'm your lady, and you are my man

Barbara


----------



## middie

Lady, when you're with me I'm smiling
Give me all your love


----------



## Barbara L

Whenever I see your smiling face...

Barbara


----------



## middie

Whenever, Wherever


----------



## deelady

whenever I wake up, before I put on my make-up...I say a little prayer for you!


----------



## Barbara L

Wherever we go, whatever we do, we're gonna go through it together.

Barbara


----------



## deelady

do wa ditty ditty dum ditty do!


----------



## pdswife

Do ya wanna dance


----------



## Barbara L

Love, love me do, you know I love you...

Barbara


----------



## smoke king

Do you know the way to San Jose....


----------



## Barbara L

South of the border, down Mexico way

Barbara


----------



## pdswife

Sit on back and have another beer in Mexico!!

( and lets do it soon!!)


----------



## simplicity

Spring Forward, Fall Back


----------



## deelady

Back to the Future


----------



## Lefty7887

Baby Got Back


----------



## deelady

Got Milk??


----------



## simplicity

The land of milk and honey


----------



## Lefty7887

This Land is my land.  (two points for using it twice)


----------



## mikki

land of the lost


----------



## deelady

Lost In Space


----------



## smoke king

Space Cowboys


----------



## deelady

Space Invaders


----------



## Lefty7887

Scooby-Doo and the Alien Invaders


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Alien Nation


----------



## simplicity

The Birth of a Nation


----------



## Lefty7887

One Nation Under A Groove


----------



## deelady

How Stella Got Her Groove Back


----------



## middie

Back For More


----------



## deelady

For the Love of Money


----------



## smoke king

Money is the root of all evil 


Disclaimer-(Not my personal philosophy-I read it on the side of a hippies van while buying a bag of oranges)


----------



## middie

The Money Pit


----------



## LPBeier

Money Makes the World Go Around (from Cabaret)


----------



## pdswife

Around the world in 80 days


----------



## LPBeier

A Hard Day's Night


----------



## pdswife

Day By Day ( Godspell)


----------



## LPBeier

Oh, I love that one!

What a difference a day makes


----------



## pdswife

Did you know that my grandmothers cousin wrote the play as a college paper?

The day the Earth stood still


----------



## LPBeier

Wow, that is amazing.  A friend of my sister's was in the movie

Earth, Wind and Fire


----------



## pdswife

hey..that almost makes us family!


----------



## simplicity

"I've seen fire and I've seen rain"


----------



## LPBeier

Raining Cats and Dogs


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Dog Day Afternoon


----------



## sattie

Days of the New (Old grunge band)


----------



## Lefty7887

me and you and a dog named boo


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Happy _New_ Year


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Lefty we posted at the exact same time...... funny. LOL

 Doggie dog world


----------



## Lefty7887

Luvs2Cook said:


> Lefty we posted at the exact same time...... funny. LOL
> 
> Doggie dog world



  Its A Mad Mad Mad Mad World


----------



## LPBeier

Stop the world, I want to get off (no, I don't, it is a song title!  LOL!)


----------



## Luvs2Cook

We are the world


----------



## LPBeier

We are the Champions!


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Sam Champion


----------



## LPBeier

I Am Sam


----------



## Luvs2Cook

I Dream of Jeannie


----------



## LPBeier

Jeannie with the Light Brown Hair


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Brown Eyed Girl


----------



## LPBeier

Girls just want to have FUN!!!


----------



## Luvs2Cook

and we'll have fun fun fun till our daddy take the T bird away.....


----------



## LPBeier

Don't Cry Daddy


----------



## Luvs2Cook

daddy long legs


----------



## LPBeier

The Long and Winding Road


----------



## deelady

Road to Perdition


----------



## LPBeier

May the Road Rise to Meet You....


----------



## Luvs2Cook

House of the Rising Sun


----------



## deelady

House of Payne


----------



## LPBeier

Our House is a very very fine house


----------



## Luvs2Cook

House of Horrors


----------



## Lefty7887

Burning Down The House


----------



## LPBeier

Down in the Valley


----------



## Lefty7887

Valley Of The Dolls


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Barbie Doll


----------



## LPBeier

The New York Dolls


----------



## Luvs2Cook

_The_ name game


----------



## LPBeier

Cute!

Name that Tune


----------



## Lefty7887

how much is that puppy in the window?


----------



## PieSusan

And they call it puppy love.....


----------



## pdswife

For the love of God


----------



## Luvs2Cook

For the love of Money


----------



## LPBeier

Love will keep us together


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Keep the Faith


----------



## LPBeier

Keep the Home Fires Burning


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Home on the range


----------



## pdswife

Home Sweet Home


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Sweet Home Alabama


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Sweet Judy Blue Eyes


----------



## LPBeier

Don't it make my brown eyes blue


----------



## Luvs2Cook

brown sugar


----------



## sattie

Pour some sugar on me


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Sugar Shack


----------



## LPBeier

No Sugar Tonight


----------



## Luvs2Cook

The Tonight Show


----------



## pdswife

Tonights the night


----------



## JustMeToo

Saturday Night Fever


----------



## Lefty7887

Cabin Fever


----------



## LPBeier

Uncle Tom's Cabin


----------



## pdswife

Tom Tom GPS system  ( lol.does that count?)


----------



## JustMeToo

Sure....LOL

Alarm system


----------



## LPBeier

All Systems Go!


----------



## pdswife

Wake me up before you go go ( George Michael)


----------



## LPBeier

Wake up little Suzy!  (where is she these days anyway?)


----------



## pdswife

Her hubby had the week off so .... I think she's living in the real world and not the DC world.

Suzy Q Yip Yip


----------



## LPBeier

Where's the Playground Suzy?


----------



## pdswife

Miss Suzy:

Miss Suzy had a steamboat
the steamboat had a bell *ding* *ding*
Miss Suzy went to heaven
The steamboat went to 
Hell-o operator


----------



## LPBeier

Little Miss Muffet


----------



## pdswife

Miss Mary Mack


----------



## LPBeier

Mack the Knife


----------



## deelady

mack attack


----------



## pdswife

Attack of the killer tomatoes


----------



## deelady

In the still of the night.


----------



## pdswife

The Night the lights went out in Georgia


----------



## deelady

Georgia On My Mind


----------



## LPBeier

Mind over Matter


----------



## Lefty7887

New York State Of Mind


----------



## simplicity

State of the Union Address


----------



## Luvs2Cook

United States of America


----------



## Luvs2Cook

next.....


----------



## LPBeier

America the Beautiful

(Sorry Luvs2Cook, just getting a late start these days)


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Oh my, who isn't, its been a few busy weeks. (It's almost over).


Beautiful Dreamer


----------



## deelady

Beautiful Mind


----------



## LPBeier

Mind over matter


----------



## Neeney

Always on my *mind*


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Mind Games


----------



## LPBeier

The Game of Life


----------



## Neeney

One Life to Live


----------



## LPBeier

One is the loneliest number (anyone remember Three Dog Night?)


----------



## Lefty7887

Public Enemy Number One (Yes I do remember 3DN)


----------



## LPBeier

Open to the Public


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Open House


----------



## Lefty7887

this little house of mine


----------



## LPBeier

Little Big Man


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Little house on the prairie


----------



## pdswife

Stewart Little


----------



## Barbara L

Little Women

Barbara


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Three Little Pigs


----------



## Lefty7887

Three Doors Down


----------



## pdswife

Watership Down


----------



## LPBeier

Down in the Valley


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Down Town


----------



## LPBeier

Our Town


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Our day will come


----------



## JustMeToo

One Day at a Time


----------



## Neeney

Come all ye faithful


----------



## JustMeToo

Huh?


----------



## JustMeToo

Come and sit a spell.


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Spell bound


----------



## LPBeier

Homeward Bound


----------



## Neeney

Bound To Happen


----------



## Luvs2Cook

whats' happening?


----------



## pdswife

What's your name little girl?


----------



## Neeney

Little Drummer Boy


----------



## pdswife

boy George


----------



## simplicity

Little Boy Blue


----------



## Neeney

I'll Have a Blue Christmas Without You


----------



## pdswife

Don't it make my brown eyes blue?


----------



## JustMeToo

Bad, Bad, Leroy Brown


----------



## pdswife

Charlie Brown


----------



## JustMeToo

Charlie Horse


----------



## Lefty7887

Black horse and the cherry tree


----------



## LPBeier

Black Beauty


----------



## pdswife

Beauty and the Beast


----------



## LPBeier

Beast of Burden


----------



## Neeney

Nature of the Beast


----------



## pdswife

Mother Nature


----------



## LPBeier

Mother May I


----------



## Barbara L

April showers bring May flowers.

Barbara


----------



## LPBeier

May December Romance


----------



## simplicity

A Fine Romance


----------



## LPBeier

A fine state of affairs


----------



## Luvs2Cook

An affair to remember


----------



## JustMeToo

Family Affair


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Family Ties


----------



## Lefty7887

All in the family


----------



## Luvs2Cook

All aboard


----------



## JustMeToo

All Together Now.


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Come Together


----------



## pdswife

Now is the time for all good men to come to the aid of their country


----------



## Luvs2Cook

A Few Good Men


----------



## LPBeier

Two and a Half Men


----------



## Luvs2Cook

(I love that show)!!

 It takes two to tango


----------



## JustMeToo

It takes two to fall in love.


----------



## pdswife

Tea for two


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Iced Tea


----------



## Myop

Iced Coffee


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Coffee grinds


----------



## JustMeToo

Coffee Pot


----------



## Luvs2Cook

The pot calling the kettle black


----------



## Myop

Black Beard


----------



## JustMeToo

Black Sabboth


----------



## Myop

Black Beans


----------



## pdswife

pork and beans


----------



## GrantsKat

beans beans they're good for you heart.....


----------



## pdswife

LOLOLOL!   

Beans beans the musical fruit


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Jack and the Bean stalk


----------



## GrantsKat

Jack of hearts


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Queen of hearts


----------



## pdswife

Mary Queen of Scots


----------



## GrantsKat

Mary Mary quite contrary, how does your garden grow?


----------



## pdswife

Better Homes and Gardens


----------



## GrantsKat

Garden of Eden


----------



## JustMeToo

Garden of Roses


----------



## GrantsKat

Every rose has its thorn


----------



## JustMeToo

A Rose between two Thorns.


----------



## pdswife

A rose by any other name would smell as sweet


----------



## Myop

Sweet Baby James


----------



## Lefty7887

Baby Don't Get Hooked on Me


----------



## radhuni

Baby's day out


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Who loves you baby?


----------



## LPBeier

Baby needs a new pair of shoes


----------



## Luvs2Cook

blue suede shoes


----------



## Myop

Baby's got the Blues


----------



## JustMeToo

Blues Brothers


----------



## Myop

Blue Skies


----------



## pdswife

Blue Velvet


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Blue moon


----------



## pdswife

By the light of the silvery moon


----------



## GrantsKat

Paradise by the dashboard light


----------



## pdswife

Light of my life


----------



## GrantsKat

One life to live


----------



## Luvs2Cook

One life to live


----------



## pdswife

You only live once


----------



## JustMeToo

Once is not Enough


----------



## pdswife

8 is Enough


----------



## jessicacarr

Is there any meatloaf?


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Meatloaf Cassserole


----------



## JustMeToo

Tuna Noodle Carrerole


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Charlie the Tuna


----------



## JustMeToo

Tuna Fish


----------



## Luvs2Cook

the biggest fish in the sea


----------



## pdswife

Sea of love


----------



## simplicity

I must go down too the sea again. (John Masefield)


----------



## LPBeier

The Old Man and the Sea


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Sea Sick


----------



## JustMeToo

Sea Monster


----------



## LPBeier

Cookie Monster


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Chocolate chip cookies


----------



## JustMeToo

Chocolate Kisses


----------



## Luvs2Cook

A kiss to build a dream on


----------



## JustMeToo

The Impossible Dream (The Temptations)


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Dream a little dream of me


----------



## JustMeToo

Little Drummer Boy


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Boys to Men


----------



## JustMeToo

Boys in the Band


----------



## Luvs2Cook

And the band played on


----------



## JustMeToo

Play (ed) it again Sam.


----------



## pdswife

I do not like green eggs and ham
I do
not
like them
Sam I am


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Ham and bean soup


----------



## Neeney

Beans Beans, the magical fruit


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Fruit of the Loom


----------



## simplicity

OF  Mice and Men (Steinbeck)


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Three blind mice


----------



## JustMeToo

I see said the blind man.


----------



## Luvs2Cook

See me, hear me, feel me, touch me,


----------



## LPBeier

Will you still love me tomorrow?


----------



## Neeney

Tomorrow, tomorrow, I love you, tomorrow!


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Love makes the world go around


----------



## LPBeier

Around the world in 80 days


----------



## Luvs2Cook

World news


----------



## pdswife

CBS Evening NEWS


----------



## Myop

Saturday Evening Post


----------



## LPBeier

An Evening in Paris


----------



## pdswife

Saturday Afternoon


----------



## Myop

Afternoon Delight


----------



## JustMeToo

WooHoo MYO

What a delight to meet you.


----------



## JustMeToo

Pds, that is what I just responded to.


----------



## GrantsKat

Meet me in Miami


----------



## JustMeToo

Marley & Me    (I just saw it last night)


----------



## pdswife

Sugar & spice and everything nice.


----------



## simplicity

Everything is Beautiful in its Own Way


----------



## LPBeier

Beautiful Dreamer


----------



## quicksilver

Society often forgives the criminal; it never forgives the dreamer.
(_Oscar Wilde)_


----------



## pdswife

Forgive me father for I have sinned


----------



## quicksilver

Famous, "I have sinned", speeches...Clinton, Edwards, Swaggart.


----------



## simplicity

I HAVE a Dream (MLK)


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Dream Weaver


----------



## LPBeier

Dream a little dream of me


----------



## JustMeToo

Little Miss Sunshine


----------



## quicksilver

If you think missing me is hard, then you should try missing you.
-- Author Unknown

Hard time for lovers...................


----------



## Luvs2Cook

A Hard days night


----------



## GrantsKat

Hard to say Im sorry


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Sorry seems to be the hardest word


----------



## simplicity

A word to the wise


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Three wise men


----------



## GrantsKat

Three men and a baby


----------



## JustMeToo

Baby Love


----------



## Luvs2Cook

and baby makes three


----------



## simplicity

We Three Kings of Orient Are


----------



## Luvs2Cook

King of the Road


----------



## JustMeToo

The King and I


----------



## Myop

Me, Myself and I


----------



## pdswife

I love a rainy night


----------



## JustMeToo

Love makes the world go 'round


----------



## lifesaver

Love Me Tender


----------



## bglc32

Dont forget about me!


----------



## pdswife

Don't let the sun go down


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Sunshine on my shoulders


----------



## lifesaver

you are my sunshine my only sunshine you make me happy when skies are grey you never know just how much i love you please don't let my sunshine go away.

i used to sing that song to my daughter back when she was a little girl.


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Happy days are here again


----------



## bglc32

If your happy and you know it, clap your hands!!!


----------



## JustMeToo

Happy Birthday to you!


----------



## Luvs2Cook

You make me feel like a natural woman


----------



## bglc32

Do you feel like going out to dinner?


----------



## lifesaver

You make me feel like dancin


----------



## pdswife

You are my sunshine


----------



## lifesaver

you make my heart go pitter patter, pitter patter


----------



## pdswife

The pitter patter of little feet


----------



## lifesaver

the red bug bled blue blood


----------



## JustMeToo

Bad Blood


----------



## lifesaver

bad company


----------



## JustMeToo

Three's Company


----------



## bglc32

Three's a crowd


----------



## Luvs2Cook

three blind mice


----------



## bglc32

The blind leading the blind


----------



## JustMeToo

Leading the way to success.


----------



## Myop

Dress for Success


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Dressed to the nines


----------



## lifesaver

all dressed up and no where to go


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Go tell it on the mountain


----------



## lifesaver

Go ahead...Make my day


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Day dreamer


----------



## bglc32

Oh, what a day ...


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Oh you sillly fool


----------



## JustMeToo

Fools Rush In...


----------



## Luvs2Cook

In the good 'ol summertime


----------



## pdswife

The Good bye Girl


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Girls gone wild


----------



## bglc32

Going, going, gone


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Going to the chapel and we're....gonna get married


----------



## JustMeToo

Chapel of Love


----------



## lifesaver

Love Me Tender


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Love me do


----------



## bglc32

Do you love me?


----------



## Luvs2Cook

You belong to me


----------



## Luvs2Cook

next.....


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Last one was:  

You belong to me


----------



## bglc32

Up where we belong


----------



## deelady

Up, Up, and away!!


----------



## Barbara L

Away in a manger

Barbara


----------



## lifesaver

on a hill far away


----------



## bglc32

Over the hill


----------



## lifesaver

some where over the rainbow


----------



## bglc32

If I could catch a rainbow ...


----------



## JustMeToo

Could it be Magic


----------



## lifesaver

could it be you


----------



## bglc32

Let it be me


----------



## JustMeToo

Let it Be


----------



## bglc32

BE grateful for what you have


----------



## Luvs2Cook

_What_'s up ?


----------



## lifesaver

What's up pussycat............


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Up up and away


----------



## getoutamykitchen

UP a creek without a paddle


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Up yours. ! LOL


----------



## bglc32

Times UP.

Luvs2Cook you crack me up!


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Time is on my side


----------



## bglc32

Time after time


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Time to go


----------



## bglc32

Go for it!


----------



## Luvs2Cook

For the good times


----------



## bglc32

Good grief Charlie Brown


----------



## JustMeToo

Good Day Sunshine.


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Days of wine and roses


----------



## pdswife

Days of our lives


----------



## lifesaver

the twelve days of christmas


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Of mice and men


----------



## pdswife

Hallelujah it's raining men


----------



## lifesaver

Three blind mice


----------



## Luvs2Cook

The three bears


----------



## lifesaver

pdswife, you'r not lonely are you?


----------



## lifesaver




----------



## pdswife

lifesaver said:


> pdswife, you'r not lonely are you?


 
No.. Paul's right behind me...why?


----------



## lifesaver

bad news bears


----------



## lifesaver

you said it was raining men


----------



## pdswife

oh...!  lol...


----------



## lifesaver

the good the bad and the ugly


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Bad news bears


----------



## lifesaver

bad, bad leroy brown


----------



## pdswife

Charlie Brown


----------



## lifesaver

charlie brown, your a clown


----------



## pdswife

Send in the clowns


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Quit clownin' around


----------



## lifesaver

you don't send me flowers anymore


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Flower Power


----------



## pdswife

Power to the people


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Purple people eater


----------



## bglc32

Purple Rain


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Rain rain go away, come again another day


----------



## JustMeToo

Merry Christmas


----------



## pdswife

I'm NOT dreaming of a white Christmas


----------



## Luvs2Cook

JustMeToo said:


> Merry Christmas


 how did you get merry christmas out of rain rain go away come again another day????


----------



## JustMeToo

I don't know, but pds followed me..LOL

Fly, fly away in my beautiful balloon


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Fly me to the moon


----------



## bglc32

To the moon, Alice!


----------



## JustMeToo

Moon River


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Moon over Miami


----------



## bglc32

Over easy


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Easy Rider


----------



## JustMeToo

Easy does it.


----------



## bglc32

Does it really matter?


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Easy Bake Oven


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Bakers Delight


----------



## lifesaver

Bakers Dozen


----------



## JustMeToo

Dirty Dozen


----------



## bglc32

Down and dirty


----------



## JustMeToo

Down the Lazy River


----------



## bglc32

Up a river without a paddle


----------



## JustMeToo

Without your Love..

Hi A


----------



## bglc32

I love you.

P.S. Hi back to ya.


----------



## pdswife

I spy with my little eye


----------



## JustMeToo

Golden Eye


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Eye of the beholder


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Eye of the tiger


----------



## bglc32

Eye on the prize


----------



## Luvs2Cook

prize fighter


----------



## JustMeToo

Freedom Fighter


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Let freedom ring


----------



## pdswife

Three ring circus


----------



## JustMeToo

With this ring....I promise to always love you, always love you........

Do you like my singing??


----------



## getoutamykitchen

JustMeToo said:


> With this ring....I promise to always love you, always love you........
> 
> Do you like my singing??


 
You have a beautiful voice JustMeToo! How's mine?

You are always on my mind....
You are always on my mind.


----------



## JustMeToo

And I Will Always love you - Whitney Houston.

getoutamykitchen, great voice too!  LOL


----------



## lifesaver

Love Me Tender


----------



## bglc32

Tender is the night


----------



## lifesaver

The Night The Lights Went Out In Georgia


----------



## lifesaver

I Drove All Night


----------



## lifesaver

The Night Before Christmas


----------



## bglc32

Night of the living dead


----------



## JustMeToo

Tonight's the night (Rod Stewart)


----------



## bglc32

The Edge of Night


----------



## Luvs2Cook

On the edge


----------



## Myop

On Top of Old Smokey


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Top of the mornin' to ya


----------



## Myop

Good Morning Sunshine


----------



## Luvs2Cook

good morning starshine


----------



## JustMeToo

The good, the bad and the Ugly


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Good times


----------



## JustMeToo

As time goes by


----------



## Luvs2Cook

By the way,


----------



## Myop

Time Will Tell


----------



## JustMeToo

Tell it to the Indians!


----------



## Luvs2Cook

to tell the truth


----------



## Myop

You Can't Handle the Truth


----------



## JustMeToo

Can't buy me love.


----------



## Luvs2Cook

You send me


----------



## Myop

Love means never having to say you are sorry


----------



## Luvs2Cook

sorry seems to be the hardest word


----------



## Myop

Sorry for your Troubles


----------



## Luvs2Cook

double trouble


----------



## Myop

double duty


----------



## Luvs2Cook

On duty


----------



## Myop

Duty Calls


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Call of the wild


----------



## JustMeToo

Wild Thing


----------



## Luvs2Cook

gimme that thing.


----------



## bglc32

Gimme a break


----------



## Luvs2Cook

achy breaky heart


----------



## JustMeToo

Break dancing


----------



## Luvs2Cook

dancing in the streets


----------



## bglc32

Running the streets


----------



## Luvs2Cook

running shoes


----------



## Myop

Running with scissors


----------



## JustMeToo

Scissorhead


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Head in the sand


----------



## lifesaver

foot prints in the sand


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Sand castles


----------



## lifesaver

castles in the sand


----------



## JustMeToo

Sand star


----------



## bglc32

Star light star bright


----------



## lifesaver

May You Wish Upon A Star


----------



## JustMeToo

Mother May I


----------



## lifesaver

Yes You May


----------



## JustMeToo

Maggie May


----------



## lifesaver

April Showers Bring May Flowers


----------



## JustMeToo

April Fool's


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Fools rush in


----------



## JustMeToo

In the Heat of the Night


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Night time is the right time


----------



## lifesaver

The Night Before Christmas


----------



## Myop

Night of the living Dead


----------



## cara

This is the night to remember


----------



## Myop

Remember the good old days


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Days of wine and roses


----------



## Myop

Days of our Lives


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Day tripper


----------



## JustMeToo

Every Day is a Holiday.


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Holiday Blues


----------



## bglc32

Blues Clues


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Blue moon


----------



## cara

Moon Over Bourbon Street


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Streets of San Francisco


----------



## JustMeToo

The San Francisco treat


----------



## bglc32

Trick or treat


----------



## lifesaver

trick or treat - halloween


----------



## bglc32

Happy Halloween


----------



## JustMeToo

Happy Days are here again


----------



## bglc32

Here we go again


----------



## Luvs2Cook

here there and everywhere


----------



## bglc32

Everwhere I go, there I am


----------



## Luvs2Cook

I am what I am


----------



## JustMeToo

Sam I am


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Play it again Sam


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Play Misty For Me


----------



## bglc32

All FOR one and one FOR all


----------



## Luvs2Cook

all you need is love


----------



## JustMeToo

I will always love you.


----------



## bglc32

Love makes the world go 'round


----------



## JustMeToo

Love is a many splendid thing.


----------



## Luvs2Cook

A time to heal


----------



## bglc32

Time heals all


----------



## JustMeToo

All my lovin


----------



## Myop

All Aboard


----------



## JustMeToo

All of me belongs to you.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

*All* the king's horses and all the king's men...


----------



## lifesaver

We Three King's


----------



## Barbara L

_Three_ coins in a fountain

Barbara


----------



## JustMeToo

Three's Company..


----------



## bglc32

Three's a crowd.


----------



## Luvs2Cook

three blind mice


----------



## JustMeToo

I see said the blind man


----------



## Vanilla Bean

A *Man* Without A Country


----------



## JustMeToo

Stand by your man


----------



## bglc32

Take a stand


----------



## Luvs2Cook

take a hike


----------



## JustMeToo

Take me by the hand


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Bird in Hand


----------



## Vanilla Bean

*Birds* of a feather flock together


----------



## Luvs2Cook

bird brain


----------



## bglc32

Big Bird


----------



## JustMeToo

Birds of Paradise


----------



## Vanilla Bean

*Paradise* Lost


----------



## bglc32

Lost in the shuffle


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Lost in space


----------



## Vanilla Bean

2001: A *Space* Odyssey


----------



## JustMeToo

Space Cadet


----------



## Vanilla Bean

*Space* Balls


----------



## bglc32

Great balls of fire


----------



## JustMeToo

Fire and Ice


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Vanilla *Ice  *(performer from the late 80's)


----------



## bglc32

Ice Cream Sandwich


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Bailey's Irish *Cream*


----------



## bglc32

Luck of the Irish


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Good luck


----------



## JustMeToo

Good Morning


----------



## bglc32

Top o' the morning to ya


----------



## JustMeToo

On top of ole smokey


----------



## bglc32

On top of the world


----------



## mudbug

top of the morning to you


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Good *Morning* America


----------



## Luvs2Cook

America the Beautiful


----------



## bglc32

You are so beautiful


----------



## Vanilla Bean

All I Need Is *You* by Kenny Rogers


----------



## Luvs2Cook

You are the sunshine of my life


----------



## JustMeToo

Life is such a beach!


----------



## bglc32

Such is life


----------



## JustMeToo

Life in the big city.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

It's A Wonderful *Life*


----------



## Luvs2Cook

One life to live


----------



## Chef Ryan

Many lifes to live


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Live and let live


----------



## bglc32

Live life to the fullest


----------



## Vanilla Bean

*Life* Goes On


----------



## Callisto in NC

On down by the river


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Down Town


----------



## Callisto in NC

Town Square and Main Street


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Sponge Bob Square Pants


----------



## Callisto in NC

Bob the duck


----------



## JustMeToo

Bob the Builder


----------



## Dove

Bob for apples


----------



## JustMeToo

apple turnovers


----------



## Vanilla Bean

An *apple* a day, keeps the doctor away.


----------



## JustMeToo

Rain, rain, go away, come back another day.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

A *day* late and a dollar short.


----------



## getoutamykitchen

One brick *short* of a load


----------



## Luvs2Cook

follow the yellow _brick_ road


----------



## getoutamykitchen

She's A *Brick* House


----------



## Vanilla Bean

*She's* A Lady (song by Tom Jones)


----------



## JustMeToo

Lady and the Tramp.


----------



## getoutamykitchen

That's *the* way the cookie crumbles


----------



## Callisto in NC

Any which way but loose


----------



## Luvs2Cook

foot loose


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Put one *foot* in front of the other


----------



## Vanilla Bean

*One* Day At A Time (by Christie Lane)


----------



## bglc32

Time after time


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Time (by Alan Parson's Project)


----------



## Reanie525i

Time In A Bottle


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Spin The Bottle


----------



## JustMeToo

99 bottles of beer on the wall


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Whiskey For My Men And Beer For My Horses


----------



## Vanilla Bean

*My* Favorite Things


----------



## getoutamykitchen

My how time flies


----------



## Reanie525i

flies in the buttermilk shoo fly shoo


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Shoo fly, don't bother me...


----------



## JustMeToo

There is a fly in my soup!


----------



## getoutamykitchen

chicken soup for the soul


----------



## JustMeToo

I'm a soul man.


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Laughter is good for the *soul*!


----------



## Luvs2Cook

good vibrations


----------



## getoutamykitchen

What's *good *for the goose is *good* for the gander


----------



## Luvs2Cook

What's love got to do with it?


----------



## DimityrDimitrov

With nice word and a gun you can achieve more than only with nice word.


----------



## Luvs2Cook

have gun will travel


----------



## getoutamykitchen

*Gun*s don't kill people, people kill people!


----------



## DimityrDimitrov

People equal sh*t. (slipknot)


----------



## getoutamykitchen

People who need people


----------



## lifesaver

People Who Need People >>>> Short People


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Short end of the stick


----------



## lifesaver

Stick to the list


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Short end of the list


----------



## lifesaver

go to the end of the line


----------



## Luvs2Cook

the end is near


----------



## lifesaver

somewhere over the rainbow


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Looking for my pot of gold at the end of the rainbow


----------



## Vanilla Bean

That's the *pot* calling the kettle black.


----------



## getoutamykitchen

You missed your *calling*!


----------



## Vanilla Bean

You *missed* the boat.


----------



## bglc32

Don't rock the *boat.*


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Like A *Rock*


----------



## lifesaver

Rock-A-Bye-Baby


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Baby it's cold outside


----------



## lifesaver

Baby Come Back


----------



## getoutamykitchen

*Back* to the drawing board


----------



## Luvs2Cook

*Back* to the future


----------



## lifesaver

In the beginning


----------



## getoutamykitchen

It's Beginning To Look Alot Like Christmas


----------



## lifesaver

Oh Christmas tree


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Barking up the wrong tree


----------



## bglc32

You've got the *wrong* guy


----------



## getoutamykitchen

*Wrong* church, right pew!


----------



## lifesaver

This is the steeple, this is the church, open the door and see all the people.


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Don't let the *door* hit ya where the good lord split ya!


----------



## lifesaver

Where a door closes another opens


----------



## LPBeier

*Open *windows and empty hallways (from Leonard Cohen's "I Think Its Going to Rain Today")


----------



## Reanie525i

Windows to nowhere


----------



## LPBeier

Nowhere Man


----------



## Reanie525i

Man of my dreams


----------



## getoutamykitchen

A *dream* is a wish your heart makes


----------



## lifesaver

impossible dream


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Nothing is *impossible*


----------



## Seajaye

Nothing ventured, nothing gained.


----------



## getoutamykitchen

No pain, no gain!


----------



## JustMeToo

Pain in the Neck


----------



## getoutamykitchen

I stuck my neck out for you!


----------



## SharonT

*You *are the sunshine of my life.


----------



## getoutamykitchen

*Life* is like a box of chocolates, you never know what your gonna get.

(Unless your smart enough to look under the lid!)


----------



## Seajaye

*Never* look a gift horse in the mouth


----------



## SharonT

That's a *horse *of a different color.


----------



## Seajaye

*Different *strokes for different folks.


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Rich *folks* always talk hard times!


----------



## lifesaver

let the good times roll


----------



## Seajaye

*roll* with the punches


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Roll on!


----------



## Seajaye

On a wing and a prayer


----------



## SharonT

_West Wing  _(Are TV shows allowed?)


----------



## mbasiszta

Wild Wild West


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Run wild, run free


----------



## Seajaye

Born to be wild - Steppenwolf


----------



## Callisto in NC

To be or not to be


----------



## mbasiszta

That is the question


----------



## Callisto in NC

Marty ~ in this game you have to use part of the phrase from before.


----------



## mbasiszta

You're right. I just couldn't help myself. 
Not all is at it seems


----------



## Callisto in NC

Seems easy to me


----------



## mbasiszta

Callisto in NC said:


> Seems easy to me


 Callisto, I used "not". :smile":
Easy Rider


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Easy as pie


----------



## mbasiszta

pie a la mode


----------



## getoutamykitchen

When the moon hits the sky like a big pizza pie, that's Amore'


----------



## Callisto in NC

mbasiszta said:


> Callisto, I used "not". :smile":


Confused.  PM to explain.   

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

The cow jumped over the moon.


----------



## mbasiszta

Blue Moon


----------



## Callisto in NC

Moon over Miami


----------



## mbasiszta

Miami vice


----------



## Callisto in NC

It's my only vice


----------



## mbasiszta

My Friend Flicka


----------



## getoutamykitchen

*Friend*s don't let friends drive drunk!


----------



## lifesaver

Friends Forever


----------



## Callisto in NC

Forever and always


----------



## lifesaver

Always on my mind


----------



## Callisto in NC

Mind the store while I'm gone


----------



## lifesaver

By the time you get here i'll be gone.


----------



## getoutamykitchen

You can't get there from here.


----------



## Callisto in NC

You can't always get what you want


----------



## getoutamykitchen

What you want and what your gonna get are two different things


----------



## Callisto in NC

Things can change


----------



## getoutamykitchen

*Things* aren't always what they seem


----------



## Callisto in NC

You were always on my mind


----------



## getoutamykitchen

A mind is a terrible thing to waste


----------



## Callisto in NC

Waste not, want not


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Not your average can of worms


----------



## Callisto in NC

the worms call in the worms crawl out


----------



## mbasiszta

Put the cat out! (Should that have been crawl, not call?)


----------



## Callisto in NC

Marty ~ are you using the jump to unread posts or last page?  The last post before yours was mine and all about worms.


----------



## lifesaver

the early bird gets the worms


----------



## getoutamykitchen

early to bed, early to rise


----------

